# Bettas and bamboo



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

I just wanted to know how all of you felt about bettas being with bamboo. I love the way tanks look setup with the bamboo and I wanted to make sure the bamboo isnt toxic to the fish. Also I thought maybe my bettas would like the extra oxygen the plant gives off. Any info would be appreciated thank you :]


----------



## Fishy friend2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Bettas are labyrinth fish. There for attaining the main source if oxygen from the surface. They use little oxygen in the water as other fish use. Meaning that adding an aquatic species of bamboo would have virtually no benefits regarding adding dissolved oxygen into the water for bettas

Also.. That is not an aquatic species of plants, lucky bamboo are non aquatic. They cannot be fully submerged, but they can be partially submerged, just place there root system in the water, nothing else. It will rot if you place the leaves or the rest of the stem into the water, causing an ammonia spike which could lead to stress, this can be a main factor of many diseases


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

yes i agree with ff2...if you definitely want live plants try stuff like anacharis that your betta will be able to hide in and feel comfy


----------



## Fishy friend2 (Dec 7, 2011)

The below listed plants all require low maintence that have been known to grow magnificently in low tech setups with little or no ferilization. My bettas over the years have highly appreciated these plants and I would mostly recommend the selected plants compared to any others regarding floating plants

*-Java Moss *










Bio
this is a very beautiful, hardy, fast growing, and very rewarding aquarium plant that will be the best addition to almost any home aquarium setup. due to its low care requirements it will grow green in the worst of conditions. this plant has many advantages including it being one of this plants that will help with ammonia issues, there have been studies with java moss, and it took 2 weeks for a small female betta to produce .25 PPM ammonia in a 1 liter tank. from my own experience my fish love to swim through the tangled up moss, this plant has helped my fry survive to adulthood as they retreated in it as soon as the bigger fish came by.other than that bettas will enjoy swimming through the tangled mess of small almost wire like "threads"


*-Bacopa Caroliniana *











Bio
This is an easily found, beautiful, hardy, popular aquarium plant that I personally love myself, because of its few requirements and the fact that when placed in the mid ground it adds what looks like layers or dimension to the tank itself. The green colors will compliment lighter colored fish in large schools. I have green this plant from high to low logo and it's been known to d much better in high light so if I were you the. Would only get this plant if you can provide somewhat higher lights. It has been known to turn a light red color in the right conditions. I would recommend this for any setup if you can provide the right things for it. If you can this plant appreciates light liquid fertilization as it feeds through its root feeders out of the sides. Betts will love resting, and swimming through the leaves also.


*-Hornwort*










Bio 
Hornwort is a very attractive, easy to care for, floating aquarium plant that is oftenly sold in small bunches and is somewhat easy to obtain, while this plant does have very few requirements, there is a key part into keeping and understanding this plant. It has been known to go through its own adjustment periods in which it can lose many if it's pine like leaves. Other than that bettas will highly appreciate striding through the clumped leaves, hiding in them, and playing through them, it has also been known to support well water quality


*-Anacharis*










Bio
Anacharis is a very popular aquarium plant that is readily found at most places that sell aquarium plants. this plant has small slender, green leaves that range in the hundreds on one stem, if planted correctly in a compact position it can almost look like a very attracting underwater bush. I recommend that you plant it this way as it looks magnificent, the fish love it, it helps protect fry, and it helps with establishing territory among the fish. this plant appears like underwater seaweed almost, it has a very pretty dark green color to its body. it also grows to enormous heights under the right conditions meaning tall tank, etc. anacharis it is almost like a huge ammonia, and nitrite mop. it will clean the tank water, but dont depend on this plant for water changes or perfect water conditions, it will help but not do everything for you. Betta also love to intact with this ants and at amongst the leaves, momentarily resting towards the top of them in some cases. Anacharis sometimes doesn't do well in heated Tanks, 

*-Water Wisteria*










Bio
Water wisteria is a very fun to keep, very attractive plant with little requirements and has been suscesfully grown in a wide range if setups such as little light and no added supplements regarding ferilization, and Co2. Bettas will appreciate having this plant for safety, hiding, interaction, and striding through, it has also been known to support well water quality


-_*Water Sprite*_ 









Bio
Water sprite is an especially beautiful aquarium plant that has few requirements for is exceptional beauty. It h been known to support all aspects of growth as well regarding attractiveness in a very broad range if setups such as little light, and no supplements regarding fertilization, and Co2. it has also been known to support well water quality


*-Rotala Rotundifolia *










Bio
this beautiful Aquarium plant is the best choice for almost any aquarium for lots of reasons but mostly because of its beautiful long, slender leaves that can even turn the loveliest shade of red. It is also very hardy for such a little delicate stemmed plant, It has grown in so many bad conditions for me, ive had it grow successfully in a 1 gallon, unheated tank. they help so much for quality, but dont depend on these for ammonia removers as they wont do the full job. From having this plant in my tank for so long i have found that it adds a layered look to the tank, it looks spectacular in the back round or mid ground for these specific reasons. If you can provide these every few requirements then you should definitely get this nice little plant here. Bettas also are known to hov around the leaves striding and hiding throughout them at times


*-Rotala Indica*










Bio
Rotala indica is a very beautiful aquarium plant with very few requirements, it has been known to grow in low tech setups but unlike Rotala Rotundifolia it will show its true beautiful green color in low tech setups. It does have many benefits such as increased activity due to the increased amount of plants, it can Benifit water quality, bettas love striding through the leaves, and they love to hide amongst the leaves


-_*Hygrophila Polysperma*_










Bio
Hygrohila polysperma is an exellent beautiful plant with very minimal requirements, such as moderate light, no fertilization, and no Co2 supplements. I have grown this plant in a wide range of setups and have noticed that bettas have appreciated the long slender like leaves to swim around and under, hide in, and play with. A beautiful specimen of this plant is found in my avatar


*- Pennywort*










Bio
Penny wort is a very fun to keep, beautiful, hardy, aquarium plant that can readily be found at most big chain stores or LFS's. this plant loves high light and thrives in it, along with light ferilization. Most bettas love to swim through and rest on these broad, bright green leaves that this plant provides. honestly though, its not the best choices for low light setups as it will shed its leaves, and look like an empty stalk sticking out of the gravel, but dont be alarmed if it looses a couple of leaves when you first get it as this plant always does that when acclimating to a new aquarium

*Duckweed*










Bio
Duckweed is a small floating aquarium plant that isn't found at most LFS for no appearing reason. I had gotten mine when a small amount came with a shipment of fish and within a week it had covered the top of a 10 gallon tank. It is probably the easiest aquarium plant available to the home aquarist and known to thrive and grow very fast With low light setups, no added fertilization, and no Co2. When keeping this plant with a tank that has substrate rooted plants, you might need to trim the duckweed regularly due to its accelerated growth rate, and it blocking out light for other plants.

This plant has a very beautiful appearance with multiple small bright graceful green leaves, the small root trailing out of the bottom look very interesting.. Bettas will especially appreciate gliding under the leaves. And swimming under the floating roots, I have also noticed that some small creatures such as scuds, and mosquito larvae will love hiding from bettas in them meaning that the bettas are known to skid the surface looking for more after you've fed live foods. It's very cute.


*Java Fern*










Bio
Java fern is a relatively easy to care for plant with minimal requirements regarding setup, and nutrient requirement. Java fern will grow very well, and vigorously in a wide range of setups, such as with little light, no added fertilization, little circulation, and no added Co2. but appreciates Just a small amount of added liquid ferilization and will grow much more vigorously and will show an elevated amount of vivid green colors with it. this plants propagates through small plant lets forming off the plant. When small rows of brown spots are seen on the plant, don't be alarmed. This is a sign of it reproducing.

Java fern is a very beautiful, non substrate rooted plant, which means that it has roots yet it doesn't do well in the substrate and will rot if placed in there which is why it is usually seen tied to rocks, driftwood or left to float. When tying it to ricks you can easily use a small cotton thread to tie, and after time the cotton will disintegrate and the java fern will attach to the material it's tied to. It's appearance looks very pretty, and gives a graceful appearance with the long slender dark green leaves, or sometimes a bit wider leaves, along with small branches sometimes seen forming on some parts of the leaves such as the one in the provided picture above. The appearance of this plant might look pretty to you and possibly the fish but herbivorous and omnivorous fish avoid this plant due to its bitter, hard taste which is the primary reason it's recommended for cichlid tanks, out of all the other plants


*Anubias Barteri var. Nana AKA Broad Leaf Anubias*










Bio
This specific type of Anubias is very easy to obtain and care for. This plant can be grown in a broad rane of given setups Such as low light setups, no fertilization, and no added Co2. It will thrive with the addition of added liquid ferilizers as it derives most of its nutrients from the water itself and not the substrate due to it being non substrate rooted. Which means that it has roots yet it doesn't root to the substrate. It ideally even shoudnt mbe placed in a tank with very high light, or in direct light as it develops unsightly brown and yellow Spots along with discoloration of the leaves. Sometimes Turning slightly clear. Anubias will grow very slowly in most setups which makes it very susceptible to many types of algae. Ideally you would want to maintain almost perfect aquarium requirements and only keep the tank light on for 8 hours, to keep the algae minimal. 

The appearance of this plant is quite stunning with the graceful, broad, bright green leaves. The leaves are one of the many reasons that bettas love this plant. The are known to swim under, stride through, and rest on the magnificent leaves. This plant is easily planted by tying to a rock, decoration, wood, or sometimes even is left to float as it does fairly well that way. You can tie it using cotton threads, and as they disentigrate it should root to the material it's tied to


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Fishy friend, that is probably the best post I have ever seen. Kudos to you. 
I think it's worthy to be made into into a thread and then a sticky.


----------



## Fishy friend2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks. It's already a sticky in the plant section


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for the help. Duckweed looks really nice. Ill find some somewhere thanks so much!


----------

